# Can I trade my diamond week in RCI one year?



## JulieAB (Jun 20, 2008)

I am a deeded owner in Diamond/Sunterra and in the club (not the trust club, just the points club).  Part of my now overly large membership fees to their club includes exchanging/membership with II.  There are two resorts I'd like to get in to that are exchanged with RCI though.  Is it possible for me to opt out of the club one year (still pay my maint fees to my resort though) and trade my week with RCI?  Or will Diamond have my head served up on a platter for not paying their membership fee?

I remember there was one year, as early members, my DH was unemployed and I only paid the maint fees, but I seem to remember Sunterra getting annoyed and making me pay them later in the year when I wanted to roll my points or something.  Not sure how to find out the official rule on this.

TIA!


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 20, 2008)

Its up to the resort. As long as you paid your Diamond Club fees you can use your points to reserve a week at your home resort then deposit that week with RCI.  (Assuming the resort was once an RCI resort as most Sunterra resorts were). The problem is the resort management. If its Diamond (RPM) they are likely to claim they "can't do it' although of course they could. If its an independent like VRI or SPM then they should be able to make the deposit for you for one year into RCI.  

Good luck.


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the fast reply.

It's Scottsdale Villa Mirage in AZ.  Are you saying Diamond could do it for me without having to pay another membership fee to RCI?
Originally, I was just hoping not to pay Diamond's membership fee, and just go directly through RCI.  But I guess I have to pay Diamond's fee, in order to just book the week/room I own?


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 20, 2008)

JulieAB said:


> Thanks for the fast reply.
> 
> It's Scottsdale Villa Mirage in AZ.  Are you saying Diamond could do it for me without having to pay another membership fee to RCI?
> Originally, I was just hoping not to pay Diamond's membership fee, and just go directly through RCI.  But I guess I have to pay Diamond's fee, in order to just book the week/room I own?



Oh - you also have to be an RCI member so fi you aren't you'd have to pay that membership fee too (when I did it ir was using my full RCI account paid for by Wyndham).  It seems that Diamond is more than happy to drop members if you don't pay one year of membership but then, to get back into Club, you'd have to reconvert at $2999+


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 20, 2008)

*T. H. E. Club Does Not Pay For R. C. I. Corporate ?*




timeos2 said:


> Oh - you also have to be an RCI member so fi you aren't you'd have to pay that membership fee too (when I did it ir was using my full RCI account paid for by Wyndham).  It seems that Diamond is more than happy to drop members if you don't pay one year of membership but then, to get back into Club, you'd have to reconvert at $2999+


So membership in T.H.E (Diamond) Club includes free corporate I-I membership but no corporate RCI membership? 

Reconversion at $2*,*999+ sounds steep for folks whose memberships lapse.  A reduced reinstatement rate would make sense to bring those ex-members back into the fold, no? 





T.H.E. Club 
-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

